# Billige .de Domaine, wo bestellen?



## Marius Heil (8. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich brauche demnächst 2 neue Domainnamen und mag nicht allzuviel dafür zu bezahlen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:
Soll ich mir dort wo ich bereits Webspace habe (auf den die Domains dann auch geschaltet werden sollen, in Unterverzeichnisse jeweils) zwei neue Domains für ca 18 Euro im Jahr holen oder
soll ich einen billigeren anbieter auswählen der mich nur 8 Euro im Jahr kostet.
Ist es ein großer Aufwand die Domains bei einem anderen Anbieter zu schalten, so dass dann auch FTP, etc funktioniert?
Ich hätte auch gerne ein wenig Freiheit über die Domains, eventuell mag ich das ganze dann doch zu einem anderen Webspace umleiten.

Schöne Grüße,
Marius
---
Was haltet ihr zB hiervon: http://www.inwx.de/angebote/domains.php
OK, ich glaube das hier sagt mir ziemlich zu:
http://www.tecspace.net/domains.html
Sehr billig und volle Kontrolle über die DNS Einträge 
(Zumindest die Daten die mich interessiern)


----------

